

Ask HN: Ideas for algorithmically-challenging autonomous web-based apps - krmboya

Thinking of something like search, where scalability becomes an issue without having to serve a large number of users.
======
viandante
Hi,

I am not sure if it is that challenging, but calculating the impact of
different pricing schemes on revenue is quite a mess.

You have hundred of thousands of product numbers. That are sold in different
quantities, bulks, countries, regions.

You have to record data at order and billing levels. This means millions of
records each month.

Finally, you have to provide different scenarios of impact on revenue based on
price variations of products...

You have to separate the effect of different product mixes from the effect of
price variation on revenue.

